# Feeding guppy fry to Bettas



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you do it? I have the guppies, but how do I feed them to my Bettas? 


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I just toss a fry in with a Betta....mine usually will not or can't eat fry over a week old...too big and fast...lol......but newborns...I try to scoop them out and add to Bettas daily for a week....


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks OFL! 


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Could this work with molly fry as well? Sounds yummy, in a betta point of view lol!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Healthy livebearing fry are great food source for Bettas...gut load them first with quality foods and offer 1-2 when very small...this is a good way to cull deformed fry and to keep population in check.....


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks Ofl, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Amitisti (Jun 21, 2011)

I am looking forward to trying this soon too. Hubby just got himself 3 females and 1 male guppy for his 20 gal and he has agreed that feeding some of the resulting fry to Harper is a good idea, the deformed ones anyway


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a couple female guppy with a male guppy sharing a 14 gallon with a band of betta sororities. Assume they get eaten as they pop. Noticed a tiny guppy fry hiding atop the floating hornwort late one evening. I wager they have no chance of surviving to adulthood in my tank.

Some mornings I see a few of my females with plump tummys which can only mean one thing....:shock:


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol, their guppies! They *always* get pregnant!


----------

